# ~arch users wanna go faster? click here

## likewhoa

By now most every has heard about "The ~200 Line Linux Kernel Patch That Does Wonders " and if you haven't then keep on reading.

Currently this patch is now available in sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 and a bug has been opened at bug 346021, but since this is still a very fresh patch I believe the more users that test this out the better. Don't forget to post your feedback on the bug report. Anyways, this patch has been working for me for a day now and everything seems snappier, so enjoy it!

----------

## DaggyStyle

no need, just unhardmask gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2.

----------

## likewhoa

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> no need, just unhardmask gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2.

 

I mentioned that gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 includes patch from bug  :Wink: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *likewhoa wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   no need, just unhardmask gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2. 
> 
> I mentioned that gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 includes patch from bug 

 

Duh! my bad.

----------

## asturm

nice, gentoo-sources on the edge again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wrc1944

More info here on p.2- not sure if the gentoo-sources kernel has included the newest changes in version 4? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852922-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

In fact, from reading the above thread (among lots of other stuff) I'm not convinced this is actually useful for normal desktop users with a decent multi-core cpu, and plenty of ram, and still not exactly sure of how to properly configure it, or if configuring is even needed at all.

On thing mentioned is the huge -jxx settings (way over the number of cpu cores you have).  Are they saying you could do a manual MAKEOPTS="-j38" emerge whatever, or you could globally set -jxx to some huge number in make.conf?

Sure would clarify things if one of the devs or knowledgeable users of this patch would present a detailed example of how to set this up with a generic desktop system, say for example the one listed in my signature?   :Wink: 

----------

## asturm

I manually applied the latest Gentoo patchset against tuxonice-sources-2.6.36 and I'm noticing a regression with Amarok. A simple emerge calculating dependencies causes dropouts during playback... anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## ndse2112

CK reported similar regressions:

http://ck-hack.blogspot.com/

----------

## Martux

When it comes to "make oldconfig" from 2.36-gentoo-r1, what options are to appy? Core2Quad Q9450 here. Thanks.

----------

## asturm

There's a discussion thread in US. Shouldn't we merge this thread with that one?

----------

## wrc1944

Yes- I concur, please merge these threads on this subject.  This could get out of hand like the various [kde-testing] and [kde-crazy] KDE4 overlays threads have ( now into part 5), where the posts can refer to kde-live, or any of several other versions, including ones in portage.  It's becoming difficult to keep track of who's talking about which version they currently use, and which version the specific problem being discussed refers to.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

